# Rediscovering 107s



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought a box of Sterling 107s a couple years ago and thought they shot OK, not great but just OK, but haven't shot them since.

However, after reading through the Testing 107 post started by Henry, I realized I wasn't using enough elongation factor.

Yesterday I decided to set up one of my frames with the 107s but try them at the 5 to 5+ elongation factor that I'm shooting everything at now. WOW, want a difference, it's like day and night. These things are incredible.

I can't wait to try these on some of my other ( longer draw length ) frames. All I can say is, these will no longer stay in storage and I will be shooting them on a regular basis on some of my frames from now on.

Those that may not have tried the longer elongation, give it a try and let us know how you like them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> I bought a box of Sterling 107s a couple years ago and thought they shot OK, not great but just OK, but haven't shot them since.
> 
> However, after reading through the Testing 107 post started by Henry, I realized I wasn't using enough elongation factor.
> 
> ...


I shot all kinds of tubes this past year and within the last couple of months started using a 500%+ elongation factor ... it changed everything around big time .. the difference in speed is tremendous !

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Agreed, I bought a box of 107s and have been using them for BB and 3/8 steel. Have even taken a few doves with them surprisingly enough.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i like them when shooting big rocks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stretching them to their near max really makes a difference with any latex .


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try the staples store brand 107s got a bag for 4.50


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

107s are great. USA made .. btu you have to stretch to the max as previously said. Work great on nattys.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

any1 tried the 94s? 3.5" so 7" cut and 3/4" wide not 5/8" like the 107s.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As with any rubber, stretching to max will shorten life. Even so, I was getting several hundred shots with 107s stretched to about 500%. Some members have reported over 1000 shots from a set.

With heavy ammo, 100 grains or more, 107s have enough power for hunting small game, and Charles even managed to brute force over 40 lb/ft of energy with 107s.

Don't expect a lot of velocity with 107s, though. I did achieve 220+ fps with .38 steel and pseudo-tapers, but it's much easier to get that kind of velocity with small tubes or TB/latex flats.

107s won't excel at anything, but they do offer acceptable performance and long life, at very low cost, and the band sets are easy to build.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I like 107s, easy to get and last long time, just got a box of latex tourniquets!


----------

